# Hounslow and District club



## yorkshiregoth (17 Feb 2013)

Any members here? I am hoping to go to the club meeting in Staines on Tuesday evening if I am well enough after my chemotherapy tomorrow.


----------



## Kies (17 Feb 2013)

I have just ridden through Windsor,Old Windsor,Runnymead,Staines,up to the A4 and along to Hayes. Dropped through town and onto the Uxbridge Road.
Saw one club out,but no idea if it was the one your looking for


----------



## Andy_G (7 Mar 2013)

yorkshiregoth said:


> Any members here? I am hoping to go to the club meeting in Staines on Tuesday evening if I am well enough after my chemotherapy tomorrow.


Did you go to the club meeting. ?


----------



## yorkshiregoth (7 Mar 2013)

Unfortunately not, I was feeling too weak from my last chemo.


----------



## Kies (7 Mar 2013)

If you guys want to go as a group to say hello .... Let me know. I would love to try this club out


----------



## Andy_G (8 Mar 2013)

@Goth, next time then and chin up mate.

@Kies, will do but it wont be for a few weeks because im training for the Woking epic in 4 weeks but after that for sure.


----------

